# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  موضوع مقاله در شبکه قابل پیاده سازی در Upnet

## sepras

دوستان کسی اینجا موضوعی برای یه مقاله سراغ داره که مربوط به شبکه باشه و بشه با نرم افزار Opnet اجراش کرد و ازش خروجی گرفت؟

----------

